# Don't know if I ask my wife too much...



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

The problem is that I am in our relatioship the one asking for more love demostration towards me....I am the one who needs her to show love towards me by making me feel that I am the most important thing in her life but she does not get or know how to do it. Last night we had a big fight because I was expecting from her some love through the form of an email at lunch time (I wrote early in the morning an email to her to which she responded that could not talk to me since her course already started - this I understood no problem) but when lunch time arrived she did not email me untile I email her back around 2:00 oclock saying that during lunch time she got entretained talking to a group of collegues....it hurt my feelings but she doesn't really get it....to her my actitud is stupid....I don't know how to get through to her....she thinks because we have been ok for a few days that our relationship is fine when we have been dealing with this problem of being differents in what we want from our relationship all our life.....anyway, we talked it out and made up but still hurts....any comments / advise?


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I actually have this issue with my husband in reverse. Actions speak louder then words. Right now he's deployed and it's been very hard on us both.

Since my own situation is not resolved I have no firm answer. But I will tell you I wish we would of had counseling before he left so I could of clearly expressed my needs so he could of met them with ease in whatever capacity he could while deployed. I am hoping that we will get counseling when he gets back so we can avoided these hickups, hurts and frustrations on both our parts in future. 

I feel for you and fully understand that the littlest things go a long way.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

You can talk to her when she's with you at home. You need to know when she's not very responsive at work, which has nothing to do with her love for you. I understand you felt being neglected but she didn't do it purposely to hurt you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Marcopoly69, I think you're a very sensitive loving man. Your wife doesn't have to worry too much because she already has you to take care of everything. I guess...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

It does kind of sound like you might expect too much from her. If she's at work/school, you can't expect immediate responses to your emails/texts/phone calls. And you can't take it personally if she says she'll email you and then doesn't. Being in school or at work requires a lot of concentration from most people, and it can be easy to forget things. 

If you want affection from her at home, that's fine. There's nothing wrong with that; and asking her to give you that is perfectly reasonable. 

You say you felt hurt because she told you she was entertained by some friends at lunch. I have to be honest...that sounds like you expect her to have no life outside of you. Why does it bother you if she has friends other than just you? Having friends, hobbies and interests outside of your relationship is healthy and important to making a relationship thrive. It gives you more to talk about; it gives you a sense of purpose, and some confidence, making you/her a happier person, which translates to a better, happier relationship.

Regardless of whether you're asking too much or she's not giving enough, it sounds as though you two could maybe benefit from some counseling to help you get your needs in line so that you both get what you want/need from the relationship.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69

Please don't push too much, she'll feel frustrated. It may backfire. I don't think she likes the idea that she isn't doing enough to make you happy. 

I remember that you met her in high school. You are her only man, right? She never had any experience with other men. If she doesn't watch porn, she doesn't know what other people do. She is being a traditional wife to you. 

It isn't easy to change one's attitude in a short time. As long as she is trying to accommodate you, please take it slowly, or you are going to feel frustrated often. That's not good for your relationship. Other men are complaining for not having enough sex. You get upset with her because she doesn't want to try the position you want. It just tells me that people like to look for things to get bothered. Please don't be offended by me. 
I just don't like it that you had a big fight. It isn't good for your relationship. People won't be happy if they are not content with what they have. If I don't learn to be content with what I have, I have all the reasons to feel bothered. 

Marcopoly, I want you to be happy! I don't know how to help you change your wife since it is impossible to change people, we can only change the way we look at things, we can only change ourselves, and even this is difficult!!!

I want you to be happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you ladies...I think you are right in everything you suggest...the only explanation I have for my doing is that since I've been with the love of my live, I have always been the one that try to be happy with what she can give....by looking at her parents and siblings, I've come to terms with the fact that she does not really get that there is more than just being ok in a relationship. Last night, she lost it and said that she felt like in a prison where she does not know what to do....to what I replied that it was a mistake on my part and since we had a fight last Thursday and made up and stayed home on Friday (no children) and we made love twice in the morning. between the first and second time a massaged her back which, right after, made her to go crazy about me - this was so refreshing....on Saturday she gave me the most mind blowing bj ever....follow by Sunday night a not so hot (she was feeling a bit crappy but still wanted to make love) - it was not the same but did not make and comments or act badly in anyway.....then Monday morning arrived and since I felt so in-love and horny for her, I email her a couple of parragraphs telling how much the weekend meant for me....to which she replied " i can't talk my course started, I communicate with you later" - I've telling her that when I email her messages related to our intimacy or relationship that I expect her to answer me back lovingly....well, she got very much into the course and forgot about me (this is what hurts me that after all I talked to her about the importance that she gives me the attention that I need from her to feel that we both have the same level of interest in making our relationship something special where we both can't stop feeling happy when the time to be together arrive....anyway, thank you ladies for understanding....my W last night in bed was crying and telling me she was sad and want us to be happy and enjoy what we have...so I decided to let off and stop emailing her through out the day since I know probably I am setting myself up for disappointed...but still hurts that I don't have the trust to feel free and have in return the same love I give her.....


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am going to spank you if you make her cry again!!!

Just enjoy what you have with her! She doesn't disappoint you, you disappoint yourself. She is a sweet lady, she tries hard to make you a happy man. Look at the sex you get from her. Do you know how many men here don't even get twice a month? 

Anyway, please tell your wife, if you make her cry again, I AM GOING TO SPANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Lol. Mind I say you sounded a bit hard to please? I don't remember when was last time did I give my hubby a great bj. Your wife loves you and she did her every best already. You focus too much on sex. Really too much. Women do love sex but we don't always need sex, 24 standing by wet and horny for you. When she's not horny, it doesn't mean she loves you less. She's not horny that's why she's not very responsive when your topic is about sex. Instead, if your topic was about her new hairstyle and new restaurants to go, i'm sure she's more responsive. How can you expect her to think about sex to feel horny for you when she's at work??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Some men need lots of sex to make them feel loved. Women are different creatures from men. We don't think like men.
Do you know how to love a woman? You might have loved your woman in a wrong way and she might go crazy and eager to break free...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

​I can really tell you are hurting, while I sat here reading your post
You, are and have been showing your wife all the love you're feeling for her- you, keep showing her how much you are in love with her. She, though must not even really know the meaning of what true love is and how it is to be in love with someone. Once, you know you are in love with someone and loving them with all your heart- you, will really know, and that is a feeling that feels so great. It is something that is so precious; and it is as it's treasure that is giving to you. A treasure you, want to make sure you do not ever lose​
My husband and myself we share this type of love​I also know though how you're feeling when you say that you, wrote your wife an E-mail and she would not write you back. My husband he does the same thing to me. I write him some of the most heart warming things and beyond heart touching. He never writes back to me. I send him loving text messages while he is at work. I send them two times a night- he never sends any back. It hurts and I will not lie about it. I know though him and me share something he has never had with anyone. Which I myself have not either.​
I am also a poet- I write him poetry as well,​He really never says anything about that either. He really does not show me all of his love that he should- but also it is the way his _*Mommy*_​rasied him though... She, raised him and her other children; _never to love anyone but her and herself; she also would not allow them to show any feelings that they were feeling it was not allowed..._ Maybe, your wife was raised the same way... Have you talked with her to ask her any of this? Even though when it does come out to be that way- it still does hurt; because of a mother raising her child/ren that way- how could someone really do that? It really does mess with the kids when they grow up. Most of her children though were able to love the right way- but took a very long time. But, my husband he just cannot show when he is hurting though... I do wish you all the best of them


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry it's not a problem about how a woman was raised. It's about women are not machines that men can turn on and off whenever they NEED SEX. Pls read his other posts carefully.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Sorry it's not a problem about how a woman was raised. It's about women are not machines that men can turn on and off whenever they NEED SEX. Pls read his other posts carefully.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is not only about sex...otherwise, I would stopped with all this...since she is already giving me a lot of sex....my problem is with the lack of love demonstration towards me. I always tell her how beautiful I find her, how hot she is to me, how smart and discipline she is, how good mother she is, etc....and yes, she comes from a very conservative upbringing - never masturbated in her live!..anyway, we arrived in Canada from Chile 15 years ago, without anything, today I have a Master degree in Economics and found stability in a very decent government post. Everything we have achieved, my passion and desire have been behind; obvisly, she's been by my side all this time, I am a very involved parent, my son has a 81% average in school, my daughters are very loving and happy kids....I ONLY WANT TO FEEL LOVED.....THAT THE PERSON I LOVE THE MOST AND HAVE SO MUCH PASSION FOR, THINK OF ME AND REALIZED I AM GOING THROUGH A CRISIS AND NEED HER TO BE THERE FOR ME......it hurts when you don't feel that the person you loved the most, doesn't realized that you need her....the same happened to us when my son develop bilateral cataracts and I was so worry because I did not know what it was, and although I know she wanted to be calmed for the both of us, I really needed her to talk to me....I do all the talk and sometimes I just don't have the energy anymore.....IT IS NOT ONLY ABOUT SEX AND FEELING LIKE A TEENAGER WHEN WITH HER (WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT ANYWAYS..) we did not have a honeymoon and as soon as we started to have sex, she came to Canada....and afterwards, she went back to Chile and lived with her aunt (from then and on we say each other only on Saturdays)....I never get to experience the kind of sex that make your most primal instincts to relax.....I love my wife, but I am struggling to let her be and in the process just give up affection, or intimacy....


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

BlueEyedBeauty said:


> ​I can really tell you are hurting, while I sat here reading your post
> You, are and have been showing your wife all the love you're feeling for her- you, keep showing her how much you are in love with her. She, though must not even really know the meaning of what true love is and how it is to be in love with someone. Once, you know you are in love with someone and loving them with all your heart- you, will really know, and that is a feeling that feels so great. It is something that is so precious; and it is as it's treasure that is giving to you. A treasure you, want to make sure you do not ever lose​
> My husband and myself we share this type of love​I also know though how you're feeling when you say that you, wrote your wife an E-mail and she would not write you back. My husband he does the same thing to me. I write him some of the most heart warming things and beyond heart touching. He never writes back to me. I send him loving text messages while he is at work. I send them two times a night- he never sends any back. It hurts and I will not lie about it. I know though him and me share something he has never had with anyone. Which I myself have not either.​
> I am also a poet- I write him poetry as well,​He really never says anything about that either. He really does not show me all of his love that he should- but also it is the way his _*Mommy*_​rasied him though... She, raised him and her other children; _never to love anyone but her and herself; she also would not allow them to show any feelings that they were feeling it was not allowed..._ Maybe, your wife was raised the same way... Have you talked with her to ask her any of this? Even though when it does come out to be that way- it still does hurt; because of a mother raising her child/ren that way- how could someone really do that? It really does mess with the kids when they grow up. Most of her children though were able to love the right way- but took a very long time. But, my husband he just cannot show when he is hurting though... I do wish you all the best of them


Thank you for your understanding....it means a lot to me that another romantic soul can understand that feeling in love in a way where you become the most important thing in the world and you can feel it, it is to me a reason to fight every day...why I am going to be the only one giving and giving...and I just have to accept in return love that does not satisfy me and be ok with it?? that is what one has to do?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Marcopoly, 

Before you achieved all these, was she a loving wife for you? I am sure she was. Did you feel bad at that time? NO, I am sure. You changed, she didn't change. 

If you are going through middle life crisis, then you have to find ways to solve your problem, please don't put pressure on her. 

Sigh..... why do people become so complicated? They can never be content. First, strive hard to achieve status, then after you achieved, you want to strive for fun sex. She is happy with you for whoever you are. 

I think you should read some books about middle life crisis and learn to be content with what you have. 

A lot of people ruin their lives because they are too demanding!!!!!

Never think that you deserve this and deserve that. Nobody can have whatever he wants. How about your loving wife? What does she want? What does she deserve?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Let's just talk about sex since it's one of the things that you requested. All the rest, I don't quite undertand what you need and what you want because you feel very hurt her when she didn't reply your email, yet, you actually wanted more than just a response but something she refused to offer. I believe you've been a good husband and a good parent. I also believe she loves her kids as much as you do; nevertheless, it's your perfect right to ask your wife to be there for you when you confront a crisis. However, do you know what exactly you want her to do in return the love that satisfies you? Can you make it a little more specific? What do you mean you never have that kind of sex with her? What is perfect sex for you? 
Do you mean you always give her oral sex but she only few times returns you a bj? You wanted to try out your dreaming position but she refused you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I do understand what a romantic soul means. I've given up being sensitive and romantic because my husband isn't a very romantic man. He's an engineer and he thinks like engineering. He's very rational and calm. The way he made love to me never satisfied me because he does it in an engineering way. Step 1 to 3 always very precise... the way I exactly wanted he has no idea how to achieve. However, that doesn't mean he loves me less than I love him. He simply loves me in his own way. So does your wife. She loves you as much as you love her but in her way... So, I've adjusted myself being less sensitive and staying cool like him, in order to catch up his pace, in order to walk beside him and hold his hand. No matter what happens, he always look cool but I know he loves me. That's why I love him because he's cool... That's why you love her because she's calm. You will need to learn how to love your woman the way makes her most comfortable and always believe she loves you no less than you do. She's not perfect because she doesn't have to be perfect. We can be perfect. After all, you're her only man in her life and she married you. What do you wish for more?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

It sounds to me like you both have different "Love Languages." You sound like Words of Affirmation and she isn't. Since I don't know her side of the story, she could be touch or acts of service or one of the others.

I am "Touch," my husband is "Acts of Service." So, while I need touch and he needs acts of service, it doesn't mean we love each other less or more, we just have different needs on how it is expressed towards us. Now my husband has a major issue with touch, part of it coming from a brain injury and the result of that - but, he tries to show me with more words of affirmation when he can't handle the touching part. So I get it a different way, but I do get it - I just have to recognize where its coming from (a different place other than where MY love language would want it to come from - touch).

So - she may understand and may realize what you are saying, but is not capable of providing exactly what you wish - which it sounds like are daily words of affirmation. Doesn't mean she doesn't love you as much as you do her, but she was raised to express it differently.

For example: My family growing up was touchy-touchy - so I have no problems hugging a stranger, just touching someone on the shoulder when I'm talking to them, etc. But my husband was raised in a family that rarely did any touching - such as hugs, pats on the bag for a job well done, etc. So he's learned to hold in physical displays of affection - it truly makes him uncomfortable at times - I don't understand it - because I'm just the opposite - but it's who he is. 

So - I learn to get my needs met for my love language in different ways because he can't express it the way I need it. Doesn't mean he doesn't love me - just expresses it differently.

This could be the case with your wife - she loves you just as much as you love her, but expresses it differently - look up the Love Languages and figure out which one you both are - this will make it a lot easier on the both of you, especially you since you are feeling neglected in this area.

Good luck!


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

You sound insecure. Are you afraid she is going to leave you? 

I know how you feel. My husband makes me feel insecure in his love sometimes as well. Some people, once they get married, feel like that is enough for their spouse. They married them and that should be the ultimate demonstration of how much they love them. They don't realize they need to show their love through action everyday for the rest of their lives. 

Having said that, what you are doing now isn't working. What can you change that may make you feel more secure in your marriage and cause your wife to show you a little more attention?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> It sounds to me like you both have different "Love Languages." You sound like Words of Affirmation and she isn't. Since I don't know her side of the story, she could be touch or acts of service or one of the others.
> 
> I am "Touch," my husband is "Acts of Service." So, while I need touch and he needs acts of service, it doesn't mean we love each other less or more, we just have different needs on how it is expressed towards us. Now my husband has a major issue with touch, part of it coming from a brain injury and the result of that - but, he tries to show me with more words of affirmation when he can't handle the touching part. So I get it a different way, but I do get it - I just have to recognize where its coming from (a different place other than where MY love language would want it to come from - touch).
> 
> ...


I agree!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Marcopoly,
> 
> Before you achieved all these, was she a loving wife for you? I am sure she was. Did you feel bad at that time? NO, I am sure. You changed, she didn't change.
> 
> ...


Before, life was in the way of me asking for more and yes she has always being a good mother and friend. However, before, I was busy and fat which really did not help for me to ask for more and better sex or emotional intimacy. I have always desire more than what I have with my wife in terms of our relationship and I grown tired of being the only one wanting be closer and feel excited......she is a good woman and love her but she also hurts me very much so I don't know how to ignore the fact that I always give and give and don't get in return the same....I know we are different but she hears me say every single day so many beautiful things to her, I gave her gifts, help around the house and I've learned to be a solid parent. Thus, two options, back off and let her be and hope for the best and eat my dissapoinments and desilutions and tough it up, or making my marriage to go to the toilet.....it is not fun when your wife does not understand the importance of intimacy through out the day....when she does not get you - I keep looking back and I realized that this is the only thing that can break our marriage...since I just can't stop feeling the way I feel....and you right, I guess she is doing her best in trying to please me and I have to be content....but tell it to the heart....good luck!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Before, life was in the way of me asking for more and yes she has always being a good mother and friend. However, before, I was busy and fat which really did not help for me to ask for more and better sex or emotional intimacy. I have always desire more than what I have with my wife in terms of our relationship and I grown tired of being the only one wanting be closer and feel excited......she is a good woman and love her but she also hurts me very much so I don't know how to ignore the fact that I always give and give and don't get in return the same....I know we are different but she hears me say every single day so many beautiful things to her, I gave her gifts, help around the house and I've learned to be a solid parent. Thus, two options, back off and let her be and hope for the best and eat my dissapoinments and desilutions and tough it up, or making my marriage to go to the toilet.....it is not fun when your wife does not understand the importance of intimacy through out the day....when she does not get you - I keep looking back and I realized that this is the only thing that can break our marriage...since I just can't stop feeling the way I feel....and you right, I guess she is doing her best in trying to please me and I have to be content....but tell it to the heart....good luck!


First thing, I am going to warn you, never cheat on her. If you do, you know at the time you do it, even though I don't know, I will be very disappointed and I won't want to be your friend anymore. 

Maybe she is not as romantic as other women, but at least she has a beautiful body for you to lust after and she gives her beautiful body to you to have fun. Do you know how many men told me that they don't get to have sex even once or twice a month? They have a legitimate reason to be insane. 

I don't know your wife, if you tell me she grew up in a traditional family, I know what a traditional woman is like, they fulfill their duties, they are obedient, try hard to meet her husband's needs, emotionally and sexually. Be glad that you are not with an opinionated western woman, they can crush your balls and make you feel you are not a man, then you will have no sexual desire. 

Like you said, she was there no matter what kind of situation you were, rich or not, thin or not, she was there supporting you. I don't think she complained. Marcopoly, there aren't many perfect marriages, we look at the good things we have, don't think much about the things we don't have, then we'll be happy. Sex is not the only thing in life, I know it is important. 
Maybe by backing off a little bit, she is not stressed by you, you might get what you want. Nobody wants to feel being in debt, but they feel happy when they want to give it to you. If she does something great for you, especially sex, tell her how much you appreciate it, I think she will be happy and want to please you more. My husband never pushes me into doing anything! I never feel pressured, he tried to push me into reading books he likes, I just got very upset and started screaming, that's five years ago, he doesn't do it anymore. 

My husband and I have a very easy working schedule, please check HOW OFTEN DO YOU HAVE SEX, it has our information. 
Please don't use us as an example. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/3227-how-often-do-you-have-sex-4.html#post191699


Anyway, I want you to be happy. And I want you to make your wife happy. I want to see smiles, I don't like to see sad faces!!!!!

YOU have to be happy!!!!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I just checked some information about CHILE. The main religion in CHILE is Catholic and Christianity. Catholic taught women long time ago that sex is only to have children, not for fun. I am sure your wife was influenced a lot by this. But a traditional woman who makes her husband feels like a MAN is better than a woman who CRUSHES her husband's balls. She doesn't cheat, she doesn't fool around. I am on this forum because I am interested in the culture, not because of other things. I would hate to see you with an opinionated western woman and ruin your happy life by your curiosity. I know it wouldn't happen. I just want to tell you my feeling.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I just checked some information about CHILE. The main religion in CHILE is Catholic and Christianity. Catholic taught women long time ago that sex is only to have children, not for fun. I am sure your wife was influenced a lot by this. But a traditional woman who makes her husband feels like a MAN is better than a woman who CRUSHES her husband's balls. She doesn't cheat, she doesn't fool around. I am on this forum because I am interested in the culture, not because of other things. I would hate to see you with an opinionated western woman and ruin your happy life by your curiosity. I know it wouldn't happen. I just want to tell you my feeling.


You are right....and I last night was wonderful, we made love and she cumed twice and afterwards she keep telling me how much she enjoyed me....I promised her to let her be and concentrate in the positives of our lifes.....and also to all the ladies here....thanks for being an advocate for my wife and woman....I do think you are special and essential for any men to reach happiness....you can make us so happy....and my wife deserves me to be a better man since she is trying her best to make me happy.....today is a good day, and I'll do my very best to never over-react again......and to those of you that talk about sex and that it is all I want, I say, wouldn't it be wonderful to feel that level of attraction and desire for your partner and enjoy of what god give you?? - thansk greenpearl....


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> You are right....and I last night was wonderful, we made love and she cumed twice and afterwards she keep telling me how much she enjoyed me....I promised her to let her be and concentrate in the positives of our lifes.....and also to all the ladies here....thanks for being an advocate for my wife and woman....I do think you are special and essential for any men to reach happiness....you can make us so happy....and my wife deserves me to be a better man since she is trying her best to make me happy.....today is a good day, and I'll do my very best to never over-react again......and to those of you that talk about sex and that it is all I want, I say, wouldn't it be wonderful to feel that level of attraction and desire for your partner and enjoy of what god give you?? - thansk greenpearl....




You make me happy tonight!!!

I want to see you and your wife and everybody I know happy. I am not big enough to wish the world to be happy. I want more happy people on the earth. 

Just be happy and don't let small things bother us. It is not worth it. 

I am running out ideas to make everybody happy!!!

I have to think of something!!!

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Once I read a sentence, live day by day, make sure today is safe, healthy, and problem free. Then at the end of the day, come home safely and sound, HAPPY. My job is there, my health is there, my loving partner is there, kids are there.............

Just make sure every day is happy and then all the days will be happy. We get upset often over smalls things, we create those problems ourselves. If we just ignore it, not think about it, focus on the important stuff, then we are HAPPY!!!

That's why I am happy all the time!!! I don't even let me get upset over small things anymore. It is just not worth it. We want good health. Happy mood helps us achieve health. Laughter is the best medicine!!! TRUST ME!!!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Sometimes it's the little things in life that mean alot. My husband will send me texts or pics that are funny and they always brighten my day. He is a busy man at work. He knows how to make me laugh. He has a great sense of humor. He sent me a pic of a jackazz that read "working my off" it cracked me up.

Keep doing these things for her. Send her texts that are funny, cute, etc.. then after a few days ask her how it makes her feel when she receives these messages from you. If she describes nice good things, then tell her, "yes then don't you think it would be nice for you to make me feel that way also."

We all could use a pick me up throughtout our busy days and sometimes a text simply saying "ms u" is all it takes to make you smile.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Thank you for your understanding....it means a lot to me that another romantic soul can understand that feeling in love in a way where you become the most important thing in the world and you can feel it, it is to me a reason to fight every day...why I am going to be the only one giving and giving...and I just have to accept in return love that does not satisfy me and be ok with it?? that is what one has to do?



Thanks, for reading what I had to say here. Yes, you are very right on that I am another one who understands about true love. I wish though that a lot of other people would really know the meaning of what love is and just being drawling towards someone...


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Thank you for your understanding....it means a lot to me that another romantic soul can understand that feeling in love in a way where you become the most important thing in the world and you can feel it, it is to me a reason to fight every day...why I am going to be the only one giving and giving...and I just have to accept in return love that does not satisfy me and be ok with it?? that is what one has to do?




Thank you,

Yes, indeed you are right "I do have a very romantic soul" and what I tell others on this site- also in person it comes from the heart. I do everything in my own power to help people out in their own needs. As, SOMEONE out here just thinks I sit here and talks to myself; when no, I do not- I am helping people also as that person should do is read my profile and they would also know that I was born with a gift that a lot of people would love to have. I have had a lot of people come to me asking for my help and what I thought- because they have also loved the way I write the way I have with words. Well, also that would be why, I also write poetry and songs as well. I love writing and love helping others. I am glad you took the time to read what I had too say, and also are on my side. If you ever need anything you know where to find me....


----------



## HeavenSent (Oct 7, 2010)

can really tell you are hurting, while I sat here reading your post

You, are and have been showing your wife all the love you're feeling for her- you, keep showing her how much you are in love with her. She, though must not even really know the meaning of what true love is and how it is to be in love with someone. Once, you know you are in love with someone and loving them with all your heart- you, will really know, and that is a feeling that feels so great. It is something that is so precious; and it is as it's treasure that is giving to you. A treasure you, want to make sure you do not ever lose


My husband and myself we share this type of love
I also know though how you're feeling when you say that you, wrote your wife an E-mail and she would not write you back. My husband he does the same thing to me. I write him some of the most heart warming things and beyond heart touching. He never writes back to me. I send him loving text messages while he is at work. I send them two times a night- he never sends any back. It hurts and I will not lie about it. I know though him and me share something he has never had with anyone. Which I myself have not either. 


I am also a poet- I write him poetry as well, 
He really never says anything about that either. He really does not show me all of his love that he should- but also it is the way his Mommy
rasied him though... She, raised him and her other children; never to love anyone but her and herself; she also would not allow them to show any feelings that they were feeling it was not allowed... Maybe, your wife was raised the same way... Have you talked with her to ask her any of this? Even though when it does come out to be that way- it still does hurt; because of a mother raising her child/ren that way- how could someone really do that? It really does mess with the kids when they grow up. Most of her children though were able to love the right way- but took a very long time. But, my husband he just cannot show when he is hurting though... I do wish you all the best of them


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

HeavenSent said:


> can really tell you are hurting, while I sat here reading your post
> 
> You, are and have been showing your wife all the love you're feeling for her- you, keep showing her how much you are in love with her. She, though must not even really know the meaning of what true love is and how it is to be in love with someone. Once, you know you are in love with someone and loving them with all your heart- you, will really know, and that is a feeling that feels so great. It is something that is so precious; and it is as it's treasure that is giving to you. A treasure you, want to make sure you do not ever lose
> 
> ...


Well....for her was very difficult to show any wrong doing when the issue was discussed, but she came around and understood why I felt like that - although my fault - she sees now the big picture and the importance of show the other one how much you love them and appreciate them....I say my mother suffering for many years because my dad did not show her much love or appreciation, I don't want to become a sad soul...I want to be happy!....and in my mind, happiness will come if we stay honest and work our problems....and I understand that I need to be patient and enjoy what I have but this does not mean I will stop wanting excitment in my life....and my lovely wife needs to get on board and I think she wants it because she sees that it is not only about sex, it is about emotional connection....today, before making love we kiss for a long time....soft kisses (6 months ago we almost did not kiss) so?? do you ladies see the problem???....I am the one going after our relationship and my wife understands and appriciates this....it is just that since we are all humans that I've made mistakes.....but she understands that my only motivation is having a close and exciting relationship is that I don't want to end up looking at my wife and not recognizing her once the kids are gone from home....


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I do have same views as yours on having a close and exciting marriage with my husband. I think your wife's more or less willing to make your dreams & fantasy come true while mine still has a long way to reach 10% of what your wife has achieved for you. You're very lucky compared to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

